# I dare ya...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

to accept my plank challenge!! Let's do it!! Planks provided a nice core workout!!::clapping::
Should you try a 30-day plank challenge? | Fox News


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

How does this help me reach the remote easier?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sure,I bet I can replace a plank in a boat better and quicker than you


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Think I can still hang. Still do my PT. Difference now is recovery time is longer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll add this to the list of exercises I am gonna start doing - soon. I think.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This doesn't work. Where you stretch yourself out completely flat? I have been doing it for well over 40 years and I don't feel any different. I am up to almost 6 hours a night laying completely flat on my bed. I mean I am not putting as much weight on as some of my peers do in middle age, but I am far from Charles Atlas too.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was going to make a crack about Mish's girl icon and a plank. Forget it


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> This doesn't work. Where you stretch yourself out completely flat? I have been doing it for well over 40 years and I don't feel any different. I am up to almost 6 hours a night laying completely flat on my bed. I mean I am not putting as much weight on as some of my peers do in middle age, but I am far from Charles Atlas too.


Thanks for the heads-up. I can take it off the list, now. ::clapping::


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I also say challenge accepted.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll show my abs after a month if you will...hehe


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think most of the lawyers and chiropractors on this forum say thanks, Mish.

But I may be wrong, . . . wouldn't be the first time,.......:lol:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, heck, girl! This is nothing new. Just ask any Army guys who went through Basic Training in the 1960's. Doing punitive pushups (for screwing up) the Drill sergeant would have you hold at the top of the pushup (not too bad) or the bottom of the pushup (try that) for what seemed like eternity. "Drop for 50, Private!!!" 
That stuff probably went bye-the-bye when the new kinder, gentler, Army was introduced. I understand that they can't even swear at the recruits anymore.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Look, I'm about to be 37! I'll drop but 50 is out of the question these days...hehe


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Look, I'm about to be 37! I'll drop but 50 is out of the question these days...hehe


I'm not goin to touch that one!! Or maybe I will..llol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I'm not goin to touch that one!! Or maybe I will..llol


I'm going to have to keep my eye on you!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm going to have to keep my eye on you!


Promise?! LOL


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm going to have to keep my eye on you!


You only have one eye too?!?! A one-eyed, one-legged IHOP waitress?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I can still give 100 push ups in under two minutes, two miles in about 13 minutes slowing down a bit. Not as much due to conditioning but lack of desire. I figured out after all these years ,I really don't like running all that much.
As 1SG I had a deal if at anytime on PT run the entire company beat my time. Those on profile were exempt. 96 hour pass. They never collected.
However serious effort was rewarded.
We joke about getting older and physical condition , but the better shape you can stay in the better off you are STHF or not.
Injuries heal faster with a better chance of returning to your normal life. You get over illness faster and don't get sick as often.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> You only have one eye too?!?! A one-eyed, one-legged IHOP waitress?


That makes planks ****in hard...just sayin!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Crap - I thought this would be about cooking. 30 different ways to cook with a plank.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Crap - I thought this would be about cooking. 30 different ways to cook with a plank.


I'm smelling fish!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Crap - I thought this would be about cooking. 30 different ways to cook with a plank.


Caribou plank steaks are freakin' awesome!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'll show my abs after a month if you will...hehe


I hear people bragging about "6 pack abs." I'll have everyone know I have kegger abs. It takes a lot of work to get kegger abs - Cheezits and Hershey bars are just the beginning.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

RPD...I can't wait to see pictures after a month!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm done for today! How about you?!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I hear people bragging about "6 pack abs." I'll have everyone know I have kegger abs. It takes a lot of work to get kegger abs - Cheezits and Hershey bars are just the beginning.


 I know my day is coming , but as of now I weight with in two pounds of the day a got on the Army bus. When I retired my sons had me wear the uniform that was issued in basic. It still fit.
I have noticed in the last couple years the aggression that I could once summon in a heat beat takes a bit more work now. damage to the body done of the years has away of reminding you it happen now and then . The bread I grew at times in the past was even colored now it has some gray. The eye sight once prefect now needs glasses. The hearing aids help but that was not aging that caused that.
I have made it clear to my doctor and those around around me. If you don't want to see aging get ugly close your eyes. I am going out the same way I came in kicking and screaming.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I know my day is coming , but as of now I weight with in two pounds of the day a got on the Army bus. When I retired my sons had me wear the uniform that was issued in basic. It still fit.
> I have noticed in the last couple years the aggression that I could once summon in a heat beat takes a bit more work now. damage to the body done of the years has away of reminding you it happen now and then . The bread I grew at times in the past was even colored now it has some gray. The eye sight once prefect now needs glasses. The hearing aids help but that was not aging that caused that.
> I have made it clear to my doctor and those around around me. If you don't want to see aging get ugly close your eyes. I am going out the same way I came in kicking and screaming.


When I got out in 1970, I had a 31" waist and weighed 154. Now it's a tight 38" (40 fits better) and 225 lbs.
I've still got the set of Class A Greens they gave me when I got out, but they will never fit again.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I work out every second day. The new guy that joined us a couple days ago introduced plank wars. I'm already planking beyond the day 30 goal here. I can plank for a few minutes without issue. I'm hoping to get up to the 10 minute military time requirement.

Also threw in fast lap slow lap. so what you do is jog for one lap then run for one lap. rinse repeat It really works the lungs. hoping it will improve sprint speed and overall endurance, sprinting and lifting are the two most instence exercises you can do.

Overall though the plank challenge there is pretty light.. if you arn't horribly out of shape.

The key for planks is distribute some of the rigidity to your back along your spine as opposed to your core alone.

The fox article though is a total joke, who can't plan for atleast 30 seconds.. omg.

This is a more realistic starting point.
http://www.fitsugar.com/Plank-Challenge-33037843

The fox article is like asking people to take a month to build up to doing 10 pushups - that is a total joke unless you roll instead of walk.

Those types of articles come from the --oh I'm so sorry you are a pathetic looser and can't perform basic body support movements' school of thought.

People would get this stuff done much easier to a higher level of accomplishment if they had someone to shove dog feces into their face or kick them in the stomach whenever they gave up.

My gosh a month for 30 seconds! 30 seconds with a 100 pound pack maybe for the minors.


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

I will give it a go. Core is a big deal.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ya know Mish, your current avatar is how I picture you. :grin:


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

We walk, chain wood, split wood with mauls, run fence, cc ski, ride bicycles. If I wasn't exercising I would need to do something. Running keyboard or remote doesn't count


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I started at 30 seconds. Building up 3 seconds every day, on my 5th day now.

Might not sound like much but when you realise I am 6ft, 354lbs and 21 months ago broke 9 bones in my foot and still have the pain, it isn't that bad. (before breaking my foot I weighed in at 275lbs, could do the 100meter dash in 13 seconds and played and trained in rugby 4 times a week).


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Woot!! Keep up the great work!!


----------

